# Life Is Strange...Love it or Hate it?



## forever_dreamer (Jul 8, 2008)

Did anyone hate Life Is Strange and then grow to love it? Or did you just really hate it? 

I thought it was stupid at first. I believed it would be a game about obnoxious and annoying high schoolers. Glad I was proven wrong.


----------



## Mortal Recoil (May 14, 2015)

I haven't played it and don't intend to, unless I can be convinced otherwise. I've watched a bit of gameplay, and the characterisation of the two main girls is off-putting to me, as an 18-year old girl. A while ago I read *this* funny article about the game by Jim Sterling (Jimquisition) and it convinced me to stay well away from it. I'm reluctant to drop money on these episodic, choose-your-own-adventure type games in the first place, and the bad writing simply draws another line in the sand for me.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

I love it. The girl reminds me of myself. It's a very beautifully made game.


----------



## RandomGentleman (Aug 4, 2014)

The game is quite enjoyable. Episode 1 was a bit slow, but I feel it picked up significantly in the later episodes. I'm looking forward to the conclusion.

Although the dialogue IS "hella" cringeworthy at times. Do people actually talk like that?


----------



## Just Tony (Oct 4, 2010)

Loved. They went for the long con with their writing for sure.


----------



## sylis (Jul 21, 2015)

hate it


----------



## ANXPhoenix (Mar 17, 2013)

I love it, the dialogue definitely gets a lot better later on and the characters gain a lot more depth after they're done "red herring" the hell out of some of them. It just sucks that a lot of people got a bad impression of the game just because the phrases "retrozone" and "sad face" were said in the same sentence in the first 5 minutes.

Also if you like choices and consequences games don't read this, but just look at the enormity of the choices tree here. Thats from episode 4, there's one other little long tree in episode 4 and there's two in episode 2



RandomGentleman said:


> Although the dialogue IS "hella" cringeworthy at times. Do people actually talk like that?


 Hella is very common in California and Oregon, and I guess the American Writer did run the script by his niece... The main cringeworthy thing is when they go "CSI: Cyber" level stupid; using words like: "Social medias", "viral video", "FB", etc.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I like it a lot.


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

I don't have the money to buy it but have seen four 'episodes' of it being played through over on JackScepticEye's YouTube channel. 

I must say I've thoroughly enjoyed it and I can't wait to see the final, fifth episode. I've watched it played through from the start and barring the first episode which I thought took a while to get going, it's excellent. It's something I can sit back with my headphones on and get immersed with. 

Indeed, some of the dialogue used here and there is bizarre but overall I think it's been fairly well written. 

I still think TellTale Games 'The Walking Dead' does a better overall job of this sort of storyline-based game (loved this right from day one) but 'Life Is Strange' is certainly an impressive piece of gaming. It's a pity there aren't more games out there like this.


----------



## forever_dreamer (Jul 8, 2008)

Hayman said:


> I don't have the money to buy it but have seen four 'episodes' of it being played through over on JackScepticEye's YouTube channel.
> 
> I must say I've thoroughly enjoyed it and I can't wait to see the final, fifth episode. I've watched it played through from the start and barring the first episode which I thought took a while to get going, it's excellent. It's something I can sit back with my headphones on and get immersed with.
> 
> ...


I like The Walking Dead much better. Yeah, the dialogue is excruciatingly annoying. I really wanted to hate it, but the story somehow drew me in.

I like Dontnod. They made my favorite game Remember Me so I wanted to give this a chance. I also relate to Max.

Mortal, I was expecting Chloe to say "insane in the membrane" lol! The article nailed the game, but fortunately I didn't have to pay separately as I bought all episodes together.


----------



## Drunky (Feb 8, 2015)

I loved it from the start. I like the indie movie vibe from it, the music is good and story is intriguing.

I like these type of games, so it's no surprise to me I like this game.


----------



## Vaust (Feb 12, 2012)

I kind of had the same reaction as you when I first started. I thought the game was about dumb teenage girl school drama and some of the most pointless decisions ever like choosing between eating a waffle or omelette. After a couple episodes the game and character have really grown on me though. Now I'm a huge fan of the game and can't wait for the next episode.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

It's okay, I guess. Kinda boring. Doesn't compare to The Walking Dead.
Waiting for Episode 5 though.


----------



## nihilistquestion (Aug 17, 2015)

I'm really enjoying playing it. I especially enjoy the atmosphere of the world and characters. It reminds me of the "Choose Your Own Adventure" books I used to read and at times the choices you make, you begin to agonize over and I think that's a sign that the developers succeeded in creating believable characters who you care about.


----------



## Mattsy94 (Feb 11, 2013)

I absolutely love it. I pray that one day I meet a girl like Max.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Not really my kind of game.


----------



## Amnesia (Jun 25, 2015)

I like it, it's a pretty cool game though I probably wouldn't have gotten it if it wasn't because of TellTale games since they were the ones who introduced me to the genre of those types of games. Kinda funny though, since I'm a pretty indecisive person and I happen to be playing games where the main goal is to make you face hard decisions...


----------



## nordision (Jun 22, 2015)

The best game ever, it makes me fell that I live another life, better then mine, I live the game.


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

Not the kind of game I ever saw myself playing, but now I'm kind of obsessed with it. At first glanced it looked like a silly high school drama game, but then it got pretty intense. The first episode doesn't do it justice, 3 and 4 have crazy plot twists. I'm glad I decided to try it instead of prejudicing it and missing out.
It's more like an interactive TV show than a game. I'm interested in seeing more games like it.


----------



## westgreen (Jun 7, 2015)

RandomGentleman said:


> The game is quite enjoyable. Episode 1 was a bit slow, but I feel it picked up significantly in the later episodes. I'm looking forward to the conclusion.
> 
> Although the dialogue IS "hella" cringeworthy at times. Do people actually talk like that?


I also agree that the dialogue is cringeworthy, making me roll my eyes every time someone says "sick selfie" or "hella" or "thrashing" or whatever new "slang" they come up with. Fortunately, I can tolerate it enough to play and enjoy the game/storyline.


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

People do actually talk like that, just with different slang terms usually. Now you know how older folks feel when they hear young people talking. Even people playing the game complaining about how awkward the dialog is use the term "shipping" which I find cringeworthy.


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

I quite like it. Though, I feel like it doesnt have enough deviations from each path.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

It took me a little time to get into it but I really liked the first episode and want to play the rest.


----------



## ZM5 (Sep 13, 2015)

Mm, the dialogue is rather cringeworthy at times, even if the story is fine, though I'm really not a fan of school-type settings, unless they involve copious amounts of revenge ala Carrie. TWD, TFTBL and TWAU do the same type of game better though.

What really bothers me is the really...uncanny and unnatural facial animations of nearly every character, which I'm surprised hasn't been metioned yet.
I only really saw the first episode, but I almost couldn't focus on the story because the faces creeped me out, it's like they got stuck in an earlier age of gaming when facial animations were still very limited.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

The only good thing about this game are the graphics, you won't find any better.
The rest is pure ****, whoever developed it should be whipped and stoned to death.
Preferably by me.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

ZM5 said:


> Mm, the dialogue is rather cringeworthy at times, even if the story is fine, though I'm really not a fan of school-type settings, unless they involve copious amounts of revenge ala Carrie. TWD, TFTBL and TWAU do the same type of game better though.
> 
> What really bothers me is the really...uncanny and unnatural facial animations of nearly every character, which I'm surprised hasn't been metioned yet.
> I only really saw the first episode, but I almost couldn't focus on the story because the faces creeped me out, it's like they got stuck in an earlier age of gaming when facial animations were still very limited.


Oh yeah, especially those over-played facial expressions add to the suckiness of the game.
I would have developed something better while drunk and on crack.
Though the open world enviroment is pretty well made.
Especially outter space.


----------



## ZM5 (Sep 13, 2015)

Orbiter said:


> Oh yeah, especially those over-played facial expressions add to the suckiness of the game.
> I would have developed something better while drunk and on crack.
> Though the open world enviroment is pretty well made.
> Especially outter space.


I thought they felt...under played, or rather like they didn't pay attention to them. Lip synch is off in a lot of cases and, in the first episode anyway, don't know if they improve them in later episodes, they look more like an alien trying to show human facial expressions but not understanding the concept of them at all. Sorta like the G-Man from Half Life 2 except unintentional.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

ZM5 said:


> I thought they felt...under played, or rather like they didn't pay attention to them. Lip synch is off in a lot of cases and, in the first episode anyway, don't know if they improve them in later episodes, they look more like an alien trying to show human facial expressions but not understanding the concept of them at all. Sorta like the G-Man from Half Life 2 except unintentional.


Wait, I thought this thread is about, well, life.
I think we've got a pretty big misunderstanding here. lol


----------



## ZM5 (Sep 13, 2015)

Orbiter said:


> Wait, I thought this thread is about, well, life.
> I think we've got a pretty big misunderstanding here. lol


Lol^^


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

ZM5 said:


> Lol^^


Epic fail haha.


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

The dev team didn't have the resources to do good facial movements with the crap ton of dialog the game has, and used some technology that basically converts speech into mouth movements. Supposedly it was improved in episode 3 and 4, but I didn't really notice.

I wish there was more deviation, but I understand that there is a main story arc to stick to and it's a headache to develop all the decision consequences as it is.



senkora said:


> It took me a little time to get into it but I really liked the first episode and want to play the rest.


Each episode gets crazier and crazier. Episode 2 is where stuff starts to get real with your decisions and the story in general.


----------



## Chasingclouds (Jan 7, 2015)

I fell in love with it right off the bat, they have a very nice plot, relate able characters and quite the challenge with the choices you get to make.


----------



## Lostlily (Sep 17, 2015)

Loved it. But I end up not playing it coz I'm scared I'll Finnish it to fast (dumbest reason ever not to do something)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iPOUT (May 11, 2015)

I don't have the game, but I do love watching people on youtube play it. I like the story and can't wait to see the last chapter when it comes out. XD


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

How about that Episode 5?


----------



## RandomGentleman (Aug 4, 2014)

Haunty said:


> How about that Episode 5?


I enjoyed 95% of it.

The last 10 minutes or so were a bit of a letdown. Too many plot threads left open and the the ending wasn't really affected by any of your choices.

Still a good game overall. It's not as good as something like Walking Dead season 1 but I liked it. A stronger conclusion would have really helped it.


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

RandomGentleman said:


> I enjoyed 95% of it.
> 
> The last 10 minutes or so were a bit of a letdown. Too many plot threads left open and the the ending wasn't really affected by any of your choices.
> 
> Still a good game overall. It's not as good as something like Walking Dead season 1 but I liked it. A stronger conclusion would have really helped it.


Yeah I wish the ending was more clever and explained some more things. It was a bit too cliche.


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

RandomGentleman said:


> I enjoyed 95% of it.
> 
> The last 10 minutes or so were a bit of a letdown. Too many plot threads left open and the the ending wasn't really affected by any of your choices.
> 
> Still a good game overall. It's not as good as something like Walking Dead season 1 but I liked it. A stronger conclusion would have really helped it.


Yeah, I feel the same way.They foreshadowed Chloe's death from ep1 and it was one of the most plausible theories, but it still sucked that everything you did wouldn't have an effect on the ending


----------



## Vaust (Feb 12, 2012)

What ending did you guys pick? I picked the good one. As much as I wanted the bad one I don't think Max would of been able to live with herself knowing she could of prevented what happened.


----------



## cuttingboard (May 29, 2015)

Had it in my steam library for months but only just started playing it tonight. So far so good...I can see myself becoming hooked on this.


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

Vaust said:


> What ending did you guys pick? I picked the good one. As much as I wanted the bad one I don't think Max would of been able to live with herself knowing she could of prevented what happened.


The good-er one first. Then reloaded the last scene just to see the other ending.


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

There's an interview with the voice actress of Max:

__
https://soundcloud.com/1080players-radio%2F1080players-interview-ms-hannah-telle-voice-actress-for-max-in-life-is-strange

In it she describes her struggles with depression, anxiety, and self-esteem in her own life and how it relates to the character. Pretty interesting. The voice of Max may have/has had SA.


----------



## green9206 (May 13, 2013)

Fantastic game. I chose to save Chloe and then again reloaded my save to a new slot and chose to sacrifice her. 
The developers said they ran out of time and production budget so the ending wasn't as fleshed out as much as they wanted to do.


----------



## nihilistquestion (Aug 17, 2015)

I lost interest tbh -- I wish it was more like 'Gone Home' 

but that's just me


----------



## TimeUpComeOn (Oct 10, 2015)

I see time as matrix that I'm going trough,
same as life,
I see it something I'm going trough,
and I'm gonna fight for myself and good people that surround me.
No need to love it or hate it.


----------

